

Getting to know Android 4.1 Part 2: Notifications - batiudrami
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/07/04/getting-to-know-android-4-1-part-2-the-glorious-new-notifications-size-matters/

======
portmanteaufu
I share the author's disappointment that the gmail app didn't get action
buttons for incoming emails. About half of the emails I receive are junk.
Having to launch the gmail app to delete them or archive them seems like
overkill.

Happily, now that the notification system is in place it's probably pretty
trivial for the gmail team to provide this functionality as an app update.

